# Hapkido's Differences



## Disco (May 26, 2003)

There are at least 10 Major HKD Organizations and all the sub groupings under them. Putting forms aside, what are or would be the differences between them?


----------



## Hollywood1340 (May 26, 2003)

What ten are you speaking? Sounds like a great discussion but where does one start?


----------



## Disco (May 26, 2003)

http://www.martialartsresource.com/Hoshinsool-online/hkdorgs.htm

Where to start? Good question. Since were not including any forms, lets go straight into self defense techniques and how their applied. Do you block and hand strike and then go to locks and throws? Do you redirect and use low kicks and then throws or locks? Do you just block with no strike and go for a lock or throw? Do you only use locks and throws against grabs? Lots of different variations here. 

What would be the major difference's say between Combat Hapkido, Sin Moo Hapkido and Hoshikido Hapkido. 

Hope this can get us started.......  :asian:


----------



## abzack (May 27, 2003)

I live in Seoul, Korea, and I received my BB from the KHF.  I have a friend that I study with here who belongs to the ICHF and teaches his own cirriculum.  Beginning with basics (strikes, breaks, throws) his #1 break is my #3 break...his #2 break is my #4 break...you get the idea.  On the other hand, he learned (and teaches) what we affectionately call the snake head and the chicken head as basic techniques, where as I did not learn those until BB.
It just seems to me that all the techniques are similar (or even the same), just taught in a different sequence.  However, I only have this experience with these two organizations.


----------



## Hwarang (May 28, 2003)

A good first step is dividing styles into "doing forms" and "not doing forms".

Organisations/styles not doing forms are the right side of http://www.allmartialarts.com/KIXCO/History/history/map.htm and "doing forms" are the left.

Exeption to the rule: If your style/organisation originally did not have forms, but is now (created within the last 20 year) doing forms created by the grandmaster, your organisation is most likely from the right side of the chart.


----------



## Eraser (May 31, 2003)

Hey all...  I belong to a school that has branched out from traditional Hapkido...  we officially have our own style.. Hon Sang Mu Sa Hapkido.. roughly translated.. its pine tree school hapkido...  we incorporate a lot of principle from the art of Kosho Ryu!!!!   we still do some traditional stuff.. and most of our patterns are TKD based...  im really excited about being in a school that... has its own style.. but we have not forgotten where we come from.. and what our roots are...


Peace!!


----------



## Disco (Jun 5, 2003)

That seems to me to be a very big difference. Some of your techniques (snake / chicken) are at BB level in your style and the same tech's are basic's with another. That's a big gap time wise in a students learning journey. Plus it opens questions as to the relevance of what's being taught at some schools. 

What would be your viewpoint on this?.....


----------



## MartialArtist (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Disco _
> *That seems to me to be a very big difference. Some of your techniques (snake / chicken) are at BB level in your style and the same tech's are basic's with another. That's a big gap time wise in a students learning journey. Plus it opens questions as to the relevance of what's being taught at some schools.
> 
> What would be your viewpoint on this?..... *


It's all in a matter of perspective.  Me personally, I was taught nothing but the basic strikes, locks, throws, manipulations until 3 years after training.


----------

